# Travel/Emergency cage



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

So I might go on vacation during the summer and I want to buy a boots & barkley pop up dog kennel. At first I was going to buy a plastic tub to use as a travel and emergency power outage cage, but I kept reading through forums and now I'm leaning towards the pop up dog kennel idea. I was wondering if I could use the kennel as an emergency cage too or would it be too airy? If it is I plan on using a fairly new 27x18" cardboard box as an emergency power outage cage. Also, how would you heat the dog kennel because you can't put a CHE setup on top of it. Should I use a heating pad (which I would have to buy) or lie the CHE on the side or something? I would rather use a CHE setup because recently my thermometer broke and the new digital one I ordered won't be coming for a long time.:roll: Sorry if this paragraph is kind of long, but I get really paranoid/crazy/psycho about my hedgehog. :lol: Thanks!! :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think I'd use a CHE with a pop-up kennel, but I also haven't used one. Hopefully someone who's actually used one will show up to answer how they heat theirs. I wouldn't use one for a power-outage cage though - it'd be too airy and hard to keep warm, especially in the winter. I also wouldn't use a cardboard box though - there's no way to clean it once hedgie's pooped and peed in it. I would go ahead and get a sterilite tub if you want something for an emergency outage cage, they're not too expensive and it'd be much easier to keep warm in a power outage.


----------



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

If cleaning poop and pee is the problem, I can fix that. The thing is I have some extra coroplast from my c and c cage that I'm building I can use.


----------

